# Homefront - An Expeditionary Force Audio Drama Special



## Jerry Growl (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

I'm happy (and quite proud) to announce the soon to be published result of this wonderful project (release date is June 18th) 

This is not just an Audio Book. _Homefront_ is a full-cast, fully dramatized performance of a thrilling new episode in the _New York Times_ bestselling Expeditionary Force series.

Starring Zachary Quinto, R. C. Bray, Kate Mulgrew, Robert Picardo, and everyone's favorite AI, Skippy the Magnificent, alongside a full cast. Includes plenty of pew-pew-pew, original sound composition, and maybe some singing by R. C. Bray.

Produced by Odd Origin Media and Dagaz Media
Story by Craig Alanson
Script by Craig Alanson and Jack Bowman
Talent Director William Dufris
Sound Director Fred Greenhalgh
Associate Producer Casey Turner
Dialogue edited by Jack Bowman
Sound design by Jamie Mahaffey/The Mix Room and O'Shea Creative Media
Music by Jeroen Grommen (well yes that's my actual name in Dutch  )

Here's a free 9 minute peek at this wonderful production: 

You 're welcome to check out exclusive bonus content at https://homefrontaudio.com/ (homefrontaudio.com).

Some of my music for this project I'd like to share with you:


----------

